
The Reality of Rewrites - shzfrk
http://www.bennorthrop.com/rewrite-or-refactor-book/chapter-2-the-risks-of-rewrites.php
======
kyriakos
I've seen this happening so many times. Unbelievable how things are similar
with every project and there's no real solution at aging software once
technical debt is left to pile up.

